# Good FTP client/manager?



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 10, 2009)

Any recommendations?


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 10, 2009)

I personally use FlashFXP.  Used a couple others, can't remember the names, but by far like the setup of FlashFXP.


----------



## IggSter (Jan 10, 2009)

For a server I use Xlight FTP Server - free with plenty features (Windows)
For a client I use FireFTP (Firefox plugin) and Core FTP lite (Windows)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 10, 2009)

fireftp .. that seems simple enuff ... is it light on resources?


----------



## IggSter (Jan 10, 2009)

FireFTP loads as a separate tab in FF3 so no resources taken until you use it and tbh I've never noticed any system slowdowns etc when it runs (P4 3Gig, 2Gig ram)


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

FlashFXP and Filezilla work well for me. Both have worked great, I use Filezilla more because it's free to use, where FlashFXP was limited then purchase iirc.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 10, 2009)

think i might buy flashfxp


----------



## AsRock (Jan 10, 2009)

Cerberus for server for client i'm in between some at this time all though i like FTP Wanderer nice and simple all though seems like it don't work on Vista but VERY simple and your pw's are NOT secure as there just in a file easy to read..


----------



## Homeless (Jan 10, 2009)

filezilla is pretty good for a free client.  I used to use cuteftp, but my license expired and I never renewed it


----------



## Stephen (Jan 10, 2009)

When I used windows I used coreftp which was good


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 10, 2009)

FlashFXP ftw.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I use Filezilla for both my Client and Server.  Never had a problem with it, and it gets the job done.  Being totally free is nice also.


----------



## MkFly (Jan 28, 2009)

+1 for FileZilla.  I use it all the time to transfer new UT maps to my clan server.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2009)

Server: Internet Information Servcies (IIS)
Client: Explorer (aka My Computer on Win XP), FileZilla

I'll use Explorer for simple downloads/uploads.  If I need to change permissions and all that fun junk, I'll use FileZilla.


IIS + Active Directory =


----------



## Triprift (Jan 29, 2009)

Smart ftp for me works great just need to pay for it. =/


----------



## nafets (Jan 29, 2009)

+1 for Filezilla. Can't argue with a free program that works perfectly...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 29, 2009)

coreftp and wsftp_le both are free, easy, and very stable.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2009)

i've been using flashfxp for years and never wished for something else


----------



## Jakl (Jan 29, 2009)

Been using SmartFTP for years now, never had a problem and very easy..

Aswell FireFTP for firefox...


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 30, 2009)

Filezilla - Never had any problems.


----------



## Israar (Jan 30, 2009)

SmartFTP -- Been a user for years myself, never encountered any problems, great stable program works well in Vista too. Although as Triprift said, you do have to pay for it.

--Lee


----------



## paulm (Jan 31, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> Been using SmartFTP for years now, never had a problem and very easy..
> 
> Aswell FireFTP for firefox...





Israar said:


> SmartFTP -- Been a user for years myself, never encountered any problems, great stable program works well in Vista too. Although as Triprift said, you do have to pay for it.
> 
> --Lee



+1

SmartFTP is my tried and true choice...

WS_FTP isn't too bad, but it tends to be a little slow compared to SmartFTP on uploads

Filezilla I could never stand to use, the interface was just... bleh....

FlashFXP seems to lack functionality compared to all of the aboce...

FireFTP - a browser is a browser, keep FTP seperate. I've tried it, and you end up accidently closing the tab often and it also lacks features compared to all the above 

Just MHO on all of these, since I've gone through my fair share of them...


----------

